# strange technique



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

hi , i have seen a technique perfrormed by a guy at my club , ive never seen it before , it looks hard to do , i found a picture of it on google

http://www.lexsmile.com/ebaypic/poster_thai_boxing_001_a1.jpg

could someone please enlighten me on what it is? , maybe what its called or where it originated?

thanks,
chris


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;691063 said:
			
		

> hi , i have seen a technique perfrormed by a guy at my club , ive never seen it before , it looks hard to do , i found a picture of it on google
> 
> http://www.lexsmile.com/ebaypic/poster_thai_boxing_001_a1.jpg
> 
> could someone please enlighten me on what it is? , maybe what its called or where it originated?
> 
> thanks,
> chris


 
when i saw someone at my gym do it they did a roundhouse after they stepped up onto the other guys thigh


----------



## bitesizemidgee

A book I have called Muay Thai Basics by Cristoph Delp that shows this and many of the other "flying" techniques in step by step detail, but explains that you will rarely ever see them in professional matches anymore as they require a lot of energy and are easily blocked by those with experience. Additionally, this move specifically requires the attacker to step up on the thigh of the opponent. In past days this was easier to accomplish as fighters' stances were commonly in a crouch, as opposed to standing more upright as has been found to be more effective and practiced these days. Thus, if the opponent is not in a crouch, stepping up on their thigh will be rather difficult, unless your opponent lacks experience and places themselves in a position it can be pulled off. It goes on to say that moves such as these are commonly shown in demonstrations due to their entertainment value however. Here's a link for that book, it doesn't compare to actual training in any way, but it does make for a good read when you can't train.

http://www.amazon.com/Muay-Thai-Basics-Introductory-Techniques/dp/1583941401


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

bitesizemidgee said:


> A book I have called Muay Thai Basics by Cristoph Delp that shows this and many of the other "flying" techniques in step by step detail, but explains that you will rarely ever see them in professional matches anymore as they require a lot of energy and are easily blocked by those with experience. Additionally, this move specifically requires the attacker to step up on the thigh of the opponent. In past days this was easier to accomplish as fighters' stances were commonly in a crouch, as opposed to standing more upright as has been found to be more effective and practiced these days. Thus, if the opponent is not in a crouch, stepping up on their thigh will be rather difficult, unless your opponent lacks experience and places themselves in a position it can be pulled off. It goes on to say that moves such as these are commonly shown in demonstrations due to their entertainment value however. Here's a link for that book, it doesn't compare to actual training in any way, but it does make for a good read when you can't train.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Muay-Thai-Basics-Introductory-Techniques/dp/1583941401


 

thanks for the info , i think il buy that book from amazon!

thanks again,

chris


----------



## savior

I wouldnt say that the move is TOTALLY useless. Look at the flying arm bar in BJJ, that seems to be very effective. However, it must require a lot of energy, as stated before


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

savior said:


> I wouldnt say that the move is TOTALLY useless. Look at the flying arm bar in BJJ, that seems to be very effective. However, it must require a lot of energy, as stated before


 
is it worth the energy to use in a fight?


----------



## Infinite

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694961 said:
			
		

> is it worth the energy to use in a fight?



If it works yes.

If it doesn't then no.

Welcome to the world of physical contact 

There was a guy in Karate in the mid 70's who won every tourny he entered with a front kick.

He didn't use any other move just the straight front kick. He did it so well he kept winning. Granted in today's MMA environment he would have probably met his match but it goes to show. If you can do one thing better than your opponant can do anything. You win.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

Infinite said:


> If it works yes.
> 
> If it doesn't then no.
> 
> Welcome to the world of physical contact
> 
> There was a guy in Karate in the mid 70's who won every tourny he entered with a front kick.
> 
> He didn't use any other move just the straight front kick. He did it so well he kept winning. Granted in today's MMA environment he would have probably met his match but it goes to show. If you can do one thing better than your opponant can do anything. You win.


 
lol i bet he had heaps of fun "ooohhh did that hurt , how about this one *bang* sorry too slow , lets try again..."

and doing a roundhouse while standing on a guys thigh , that would be hard , a supose you wouldnt pivot or you would fall off


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

wooo purple belt!


----------



## Jagermeister

savior said:


> I wouldnt say that the move is TOTALLY useless. Look at the flying arm bar in BJJ, that seems to be very effective.



You can't compare the two.  It's not the fact that it's an aerial maneuver that makes it useless.  Just because one aerial move from an entirely different discipline works doesn't mean another will be effective.  What makes it useless is that it won't work and you'll end up on the canvas!


----------



## King

That picture the end of a knee move right? I think it'd be weird to jab your toes into somebody's neck like that. lol

Yeah from experience these climbing moves are easily countered with a hand push. And they are very tiring to do. Plus when you are already tired it just looks like a mess. If I had the energy to burn I'd use a jumping knee instead.


----------



## tradrockrat

We called it "climbing the ladder" and while it was fun to practice it was worthless against anyone who was aware of it's existance.  All you have to do is straighten your leg (stand up) and push out with your hands and all of their force, weight, and momentum goes straight down.  You have to really hurt a guy before they are incapacitated enough for it to be feasable - and at that point it's easier to punch 'em out.

cool as hell to see though...


----------



## thaistyle

Its basically called a stepping kick.  There are a couple of variations of the kick (round kick or straight kick) and there is also a stepping knee and stepping elbow technique.  The name is The king Rama steps on the city Longka Movement or )Prarama yeab Longka.  I think these moves were from Muay Chaiya.  Chaiya fighters were known for these type of techniques during their fights, climbing on their opponents and ending the fight quickly.


----------



## glen37

That video shows some demonstrations of it and variations.


----------



## jks9199

tradrockrat said:


> We called it "climbing the ladder" and while it was fun to practice it was worthless against anyone who was aware of it's existance. All you have to do is straighten your leg (stand up) and push out with your hands and all of their force, weight, and momentum goes straight down. You have to really hurt a guy before they are incapacitated enough for it to be feasable - and at that point it's easier to punch 'em out.
> 
> cool as hell to see though...


 
And the first time you encounter someone doing it to you -- it blows your mind.

Short little guy, and suddenly he's running up you and hitting you from above...  Just WRONG!  LOL


----------



## neversubmit

i only seen it done with the knee.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

neversubmit said:


> i only seen it done with the knee.


 
ive seen it done with the knee , roundhouse and elbow


----------



## tradrockrat

jks9199 said:


> And the first time you encounter someone doing it to you -- it blows your mind.
> 
> Short little guy, and suddenly he's running up you and hitting you from above... Just WRONG! LOL


 
lol  Yeah.  Had a guy try to kick my legs far enough apart that I went flat footed. next thing you know this dude just charges right at you and does his best stairmaster routine!

I had time to think WTF?   Instictually you just want to curl up and duck down - right into the knee... lol  But it only works once.


----------

